# Bad Hair Poodle



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am wondering if some poodles will just be stuck with bad hair? By bad hair I mean the thiner, wispy curls? I must admit the couple weeks have been crazy for us packing and moving into a new home. For the first time EVER the dogs got brushed much less - quick once overs. 

Suri had no mats and was fairly easy to brush out. Olie on the other hand had tangles everywhere - after much thought, I went ahead and trimmed him very short (number 7 blade) While I was grooming him I would do my routine with the pin brush and comb and move around his body. By the time I would came back and go over a previously brushed spot, it was tangling again. Now I know the coat change was and could possibly still be the case - he stated this at 9 months and the mat issues are getting worse. 

I use coat handler conditioner on Suri and the results are amazing but its not working so well on Olie.

Any thoughts on a good product for this type of hair? 
If anyone has a dog with this type of hair, do you keep your dog in your short cuts?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

When I first got Vienna I was starting to lose all hope for full, long clips for her. Her hair frizzed, didn't curl, and matted very easily. Though with good food, frequent brushing, and just overall watching it, it mats less than Vegas's (though I think coat change is part of it)

I wouldn't lose hope for Olie's coat yet, though I have heard that whites/apricots are famous for bad coats =/


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I got Cameo at 14 months, her coat was CRAP!!! Of course, she had raised 8 puppies prior to come to live with me, so that was part of it. Any way, she continued with her coat change well past two years old and now she's as wooly as a sheep except for the lower part of her legs and her belly. Her tk is coarse, but not really thick and her ears are not heavy and thick (more silky). But she has a great coat for scissoring 

Be patient, it will come!

PS: there ARE some that just always have a soft coat, but they are normally the poorly bred puppy mill or backyard breeder variety poo's.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

the OP asked for advice on a good product for this type of hair and trims. I'd like to hear that too.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> the OP asked for advice on a good product for this type of hair and trims. I'd like to hear that too.


These kind of coats are just hard to maintain. I swear that you can watch them mat as the dog walks across the room. They just require a lot more brushing than good hard, curly coats. Other than that, I think you need to be careful not to use conditioners that weigh the hair down. I use Matrix Instacure as a grooming spray and it is very light. Trims? I'd go with a Miami. 

If the coat continues to stay thin, I'd encourage you to get a thyroid test just to rule that out.


----------

